
Paper Review: Brain Evolution Through the Lens of Parasite Manipulation - hcheemskerk
https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/08/19/maybe-your-zoloft-stopped-working-because-a-liver-fluke-tried-to-turn-your-nth-great-grandmother-into-a-zombie/
======
carapace
Dawkins' "Extended Phenotype" applies, eh?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Extended_Phenotype](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Extended_Phenotype)

(" _Whose_ free will?")

